# garages (tape+coat)



## noob taper (Nov 30, 2011)

guys if you had to tape a garage and one coat (same day). Is it wise to run flat box right after you tape it (like 2 mins after)? cuz moving scaffolding twice for ceilings is just pain in the ass esp if it's one and half scaffolding high where you only got one plank to work with to reach the ceilings. 
any tricks, advice?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

noob taper said:


> guys if you had to tape a garage and one coat (same day). Is it wise to run flat box right after you tape it (like 2 mins after)? cuz moving scaffolding twice for ceilings is just pain in the ass esp if it's one and half scaffolding high where you only got one plank to work with to reach the ceilings.
> any tricks, advice?


 I almost wrote mesh tape and setting compound but I didn't because I didn't want to start another mesh vs. paper thread. :whistling2:

So I will just say this if you're taping with all purpose and you're boxing with all purpose is this any different than skimming angles when taping.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You'd be faster to make two circuits...how much room are you taking up on your plank with taping AND topping tools? It will also look better if it's had time to dry a little.

However, You could go over it with your wipedown knife as you're going (8" is good) and it will look pretty darn good (not as good as if it were dry though).


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

DIRTFT - Do It Right the First Time

If you rush the job you may be coming back later to fix it.!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

noob taper said:


> guys if you had to tape a garage and one coat (same day). Is it wise to run flat box right after you tape it (like 2 mins after)? cuz moving scaffolding twice for ceilings is just pain in the ass esp if it's one and half scaffolding high where you only got one plank to work with to reach the ceilings.
> any tricks, advice?


What part of Columbia Extended handle did you not understand?:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

noob taper said:


> guys if you had to tape a garage and one coat (same day). Is it wise to run flat box right after you tape it (like 2 mins after)? cuz moving scaffolding twice for ceilings is just pain in the ass esp if it's one and half scaffolding high where you only got one plank to work with to reach the ceilings.
> any tricks, advice?


A buck and a half high with one plank is slow yes.. but also unsafe.
Tape the [email protected] with 45min wait a couple hours for it to set well. then block in. If you want to fight the angle tape with hot-mud go for It.
Taping angles with hot mud Is more trouble than It's worth IMO.

Any bed coat over wet PAPER tape will crack..seams crack first then butts
They will peak first then crack.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Use a 6' handle on your box... if you still can't reach it do it off stilts. Still easier and so much faster, then if you have to do the detail off of the scaffold. If you are running a hand pump use a c clamp to clamp the foot of the pump down on the scaffolding so it will make it easier to pump ( it wont jump around on you)that is if you are boxing and filling off your stilts.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Mesh your flats, double mesh your butts, coat flats with an 8" with hot mud, then split your butts with hot mud and the 8".
Done.

It's tape+coat, not effing smooth wall.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> It's tape+coat, not effing smooth wall.


Tape & coat means "I just don't want it to look _too _ugly when I paint my garage"

I'm always a nice guy and hit the screws twice


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Tape & coat means "I just don't want it to look _too _ugly when I paint my garage"
> 
> I'm always a nice guy and hit the screws twice


That's tape and TWO coats lol.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> That's tape and TWO coats lol.


Not really, when you consider hitting the screws is part of fire-tape All they need is time to set up a little bit and do their shrinking.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Tape & coat means "I just don't want it to look _too _ugly when I paint my garage"
> 
> I'm always a nice guy and hit the screws twice


I do the same slim:yes:

sometimes we get the HO hanging around the house, and they will get asking how it will look when they paint. And I tell them the truth, that the screws are the thing they will notice the most.

But unlike you, I tell them , that a few Tim Horton coffee's, will get a second coat on them

Great to have a nail spotter:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I do the same slim:yes:
> 
> sometimes we get the HO hanging around the house, and they will get asking how it will look when they paint. And I tell them the truth, that the screws are the thing they will notice the most.
> 
> ...


That's a good one, I should use coffee as a bargaining chip, or fancy pastries from our little french bakery:thumbsup:

I'll admit this......nail spotted screws look WAY better in fire-tape scenarios....much more professional


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wish I could 2 coat a garage ,,and leave.


----------

